# 2007   !

## Red Ledi

,  



        .                   (. 14 . 250   ).        (   15 )            :
-    ;
-     ;
-         ,         ,       (. 3 . 32  N 7-,     15  2006 . N 212).

              , ..                !

  .

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b013.htm

----------


## Red Ledi

[QUOTE=.;51017362]

!

----------


## DERS

2006     2007 ?

----------


## .

2006.

----------


## DERS

?

----------

> (   15 )


.

----------


## Red Ledi

> 


,     ,    ?    ?

----------


## DERS

> ,     ,    ?    ?


       .
     ?       +    ?

----------


## zas77

!
      . ,   . ,       .


 ,  ,
-,    
   ,



: .  , . 4, , 109028
: (8-495) 606-96-27, 917-48-52
 : www.rosregistr.ru


: . , . 32, . , 385000
: (8-877-2) 52-36-22, 57-08-78
  : 01_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 20, . -, 649000
: (8-388-22) 2-26-36, 4-24-52, . 9-51-93
  : 02_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 66, . , 450057
: (8-347-2) 73-09-76, . 72-72-18
  : 03_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 13 , . -, 670000
: (8-301-2) 21-49-30, . 21-38-97
  : 04_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : ufrs.e-baikal.ru


: . , . 9, . , 367013
: (8-872-2) 67-21-43, . 68-28-91
  : 05_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 16 , . , 386101
: (8-873-2) 22-72-78, 28-28-48
  : 06_upr@rosregistr.ru

     - 
: . , . 101, . , 360000
: (8-866-2) 40-91-91
  : 07_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 1, . , 358000
: (8-847-22) 5-04-33, . 5-41-88
  : 08_upr@rosregistr.ru

     - 
: . , . 54, . , 369000
: (8-878-22) 5-37-83, . 5-67-56
  : 09_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 33, . , 185610
: (8-814-2) 76-95-06, 78-01-68
  : 10_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : rosreg.karelia.ru


: .  , . 1/4, . , 167981
: (8-821-2) 20-12-42, 29-19-35, . 29-11-15
  : 11_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 73 , . -, 424031
: (8-836-2) 68-88-08,45-89-59, . 41-06-46
  : 12_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . . , . 21, . , 430000
: (8-834-2) 24-18-70, . 47-23-71
  : 13_upr@rosregistr.ru

       ()
: . , . 30, . , 677008
: (8-411-2)42-95-32
  : 14_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : rosreg.sakha.ru

        - 
: . , . 28, . , 362019
: (8-867-2) 54-97-01, 45-16-08
  : 15_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 8, . , 420111
: (8-843-2) 92-32-01, . 64-57-71
  : 16_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.gufrs-rt.ru


: . -, . 37 , . , 667000
: (8-394-22) 1-38-61, . 1-38-60
  : 17_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . . , . 56, . , 426051
: (8-341-2) 78-37-10, . 78-72-06
  : 18_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.rosreg.udm.net


: . , . 144, . , / 241, 665019
: (8-390-22) 5-05-89
  : 19_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 10 , . , 364000
: (8-871-2) 22-28-02, 22-22-89
  : 20_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 10, . , 428034
: (8-835-2) 62-17-53, . 62-61-62
  : 21_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.rosreg21.ru


:  ., . 68 , . , 656031
: (8-385-2) 62-81-31
  : 22_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 28, . , 350063
: (8-861-2) 279-18-00, . 279-18-26
  : 23_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.frskuban.ru

      ,    (-)  
: . , . 114, . , 660021
: (8-391-2) 58-06-01, 58-06-10
  : 24_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 35, . , 614990
: (8-342-2) 103-680, . 103-243
  : 59_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 48, . , 690091
: (8-423-2) 41-34-13, . 41-34-04
  : 25_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.prim-regprav.ru


: . , . 58, . , 355012
: (8-865-2) 26-74-67, . 94-17-20
  : 26_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.stavreg.ru


: .  , . 60, . , 680000
: (8-421-2) 39-96-02, 31-43-05, . 39-96-72
  : 27_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 192, . , 675000
: (8-416-2) 52-50-79, 53-77-47
  : 28_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 5, . 1, . , 163061
: (8-818-2) 28-67-02, 65-65-01, . 28-67-01
  : 29_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.29frs.ru


: . . , . 9, . , 414000
: (8-851-2) 22-80-61, 25-04-48
  : 30_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.justice.astranet.ru


: . . , . 162, . , 308010
: (8-472-2) 35-83-48, . 35-82-70
  : 31_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.belscli.ru


: . 3 , . 27, . , 241050
: (8-483-2) 64-31-71, . 66-64-46
  : 32_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 5, . , 600001
: (8-492-2) 32-16-61, 36-67-50
  : 33_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.vladrosreg.ru


: . , . 4, . , 400001
: (8-844-2) 93-13-11, . 93-13-21
  : 34_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.voru.ru


: . , . 25, . , 160000
: (8-817-2) 25-26-32, . 72-48-90
  : 35_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.vologda-oblast.ru/sub/ufrs


: . , . 2, . , 394026
: (8-473-2) 72-00-00, . 71-00-11
  : 36_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 27, . , 153000
: (8-493-2) 30-42-14, . 30-17-46
  : 37_upr@rosregistr.ru

        -   
: . , . 6, . , 664011
: (8-395-2) 21-44-05
  : 38_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 27, . , 236040
: (8-401-2) 59-66-95
  : 39_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . . , . 25, . , 248023
: (8-484-2) 54-51-97
  : 40_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 4, . -, / 10, 683017
: (8-415-2-4) 6-70-54
  : 41_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.41region.ru


: . , . 63, . , 650099
: (8-384-2) 36-34-65, . 58-75-96
  : 42_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.42rosreg.ru


: . , . 108, .  (.), 610002
: (8-833-2) 67-06-48, . 67-84-77
  : 43_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.rosreg.kirov.ru


: . , . 17, . , 156013
: (8-494-2) 31-78-73, . 31-45-41
  : 44_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 103, . , 640000
: (8-352-2) 46-10-00, . 46-02-52
  : 45_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.rpalata.kurgan.ru


:  , . 6, . , 305000
: (8-471-2) 51-17-01, . 51-16-62
  : 46_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 8, . , 398001
: (8-474-2) 22-58-79, 22-59-06, . 22-35-17
  : 48_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 51, . , 685000
: (8-413-22) 7-90-89, . 5-20-18
  : 49_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : ufrsmo.maglan.ru


: . , . 13, . , 121170
: (8-095) 148-89-46
  : 50_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.mosoblreg.ru


: .  , . 46/2, . , 183012
: (8-815-2) 42-82-39
  : 51_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . 1- , . 46, .  , 603950
: (8-831-2) 30-16-08, . 34-38-71
  : 52_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 19, .  , 173001
: (8-816-2) 157-206
  : 53_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : ufrs.nov.ru


: . , . 28, . , 630091
: (8-383) 216-07-04, . 227-10-87
  : 54_upr@rosregistr.ru


: .  , . 5, . , 644002
: (8-381) 25-24-96, . 24-04-33
  : 55_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 10, . , 460000
: (8-353-2) 77-70-71, . 77-00-52
  : 56_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 47, . , 302028
: (8-486-2) 43-55-61, . 45-64-34
  : 57_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 39 , . , 440600
: (8-841-2) 52-58-97, . 55-22-79
  : 58_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : ufrs.pnz.ru


: . , . 3, . , 180019
: (8-811-2) 72-14-09, 53-55-84
  : 60_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.rppskov.ru


:  , . 2, . --, 344002
: (8-863) 262-29-68, . 240-22-80
  : 61_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . -, . 35, . , 390000
: (8-491-2) 21-93-99, 21-61-50, 21-11-43, . 25-61-59
  : 62_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 3, . , 443099
: (8-846) 333-54-25
  : 63_gupr@rosregistr.ru


:  , . 11, . , 410600
: (8-845-2) 26-32-20, . 27-20-75
  : 64_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 250, . -, 693000
: (8-424-2) 74-48-11, . 74-26-48
  : 65_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 6, . , 620062
: (8-343) 375-39-00, . 375-39-11
  : 66_gupr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.frs66.ru


: . , . 8, . , 214025
: (8-481-2) 35-12-37, . 35-12-51
  : 67_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : admin.smolensk.ru/~ufrs/


: . . , . 142, . , 392036
: (8-475-2) 47-14-08, 47-26-38, . 47-10-60
  : 68_upr@rosregistr.ru


:  ., . 2, . , 170100
: (8-482-2) 509-510, . 32-08-61
  : 69_upr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 34/1, . , 634003
: (8-382-2) 65-66-59
  : 70_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.rosreg.tomsk.ru


: . , . 16, . , 300041
: (8-487-2) 30-10-11, . 31-53-65
  : 71_upr@rosregistr.ru

      , -  -  
: . , . 20, . , 625048
: (8-345-2), 43-07-55
  : 72_upr@rosregistr.ru


: .  , . 29, . , 432970
: (8-842-2) 41-66-54, 42-24-27
  : 73_upr@rosregistr.ru
 : www.ufrs.mv.ru


: . , . 85, . , 454048
: (8-351-2) 37-67-45
  : 74_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 63, . , 672002
: (8-302-2) 32-52-42, . 35-52-05, . 35-22-11
  : 75_gupr@rosregistr.ru


: . , . 14, . , 150000
: (8-485-2) 72-57-80, . 30-56-76
  : 76_upr@rosregistr.ru


: .  , . 15, . , 115191
: 957-69-01, . 954-28-65
  : 77_gupr@rosregistr.ru

     -   
:  , . 3, . -, 199226
: (8-812) 324-59-10, . 324-59-02
  : 78_gupr@rosregistr.ru

----------


## zas77

,  , ,       , ,  .
     :

----------


## agur

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b013.htm


      ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.   " "?    ?

----------


## agur

:Big Grin:

----------


## .

:Big Grin:    .  -  -   (Windows)

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

-  ,     .

----------


## Polga

?

----------

710-09-64 (   )

     ,

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## zas77

> ,


                 .  :Big Grin:  
 ,       .   :Wink:

----------

,       - 957-6994.

----------


## agur

,  ,    ()     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,   ...


   ? 
 :Wow:  
   .  .
  .     ?
  ,     :Wow:  
 :Wow:        (      ),         .    :Wow:

----------


## agur

> .  .
>   .     ?
>   ,


     ...  ,  ,   ,      ...    :Big Grin: 

   ""    .  ,   ...   , ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

....

----------


## .

,     .    .       .

----------

.      ?

----------


## .

:Wink: 
 ,   ,   .

----------



----------

> ,   ,   .





            - ?

----------


## .

.  ,     ?

----------

,  ,  ,        :-(

----------

-   ?   ?  ,       ?

----------


## zas77

> -   ?   ?  ,       ?


 ,     .   1 .,    ,           .

----------


## zas77

http://gufrs-rt.ru/rosregistr/rosreg...150000&id=2344

----------


## novichok-07

.      .
,    -    ( ) +       0003(  ).   ?
 ?  ( )   ?

----------


## zas77

> 0003(  ).   ?
>  ( )   ?


     ,   ?
, ,   .

----------


## severok

2005 ,       .         ,     ,       (),         . , .

----------


## .

?

----------


## 76

, ,  !
    .    - .      ?
 ,  ?    . ,      .
,  ,      (  )    .    .

----------


## .

> ,  ,      (  )    .


  .  ,  ,  .
  . ,   ?

----------


## 76

> ,  ,  .
>   .


.
   ?   .  ?

----------


## .

?      ,        .

----------


## 76

> ?      ,        .


, ,    .    ()   .
- ....

----------


## .

,   ,    .

----------


## 76

> ,   ?


    ,   (),    .

----------


## .

*76*,    -   ???       *zas77*  :Frown:

----------


## 76

, , , .  ,   . 
   -     .

----------


## 76

to zas77
   !

----------


## novichok-07

.        ?  2.

----------

,       .       ? ,      ?

----------


## zas77

> ,


 **  (:     ). 
,     .

   ,   - .

----------


## .

,      , ,    :
1.  0001  0002     ?
2. 1 .  ,      ?
3.    2 -    (  2   2 .)?
4.    ,   -     ( )?
   ,   ?

----------

,     .

   ,   - .[/QUOTE]

  ,  
   -     7  -  7

----------


## agur

* .*: 


> ,      , ,


1.   
2.   
3.  2 .
    ,       .
4.

----------


## zas77

> -     7  -  ?


 ,         . 
,   -      . 
 ,      ,     .

     :   , ..  .  

 :Frown:

----------

> ,      , ,    :
> 1.  0001  0002     ?
> 2. 1 .  ,      ?
> 3.    2 -    (  2   2 .)?
> 4.    ,   -     ( )?
>    ,   ?


1.   
2., 3.    ,    .
4.  : . , . 15,

----------


## agur

> :   , ..  .


      -     ,    ,    - .
 ,  -         -   .
  , -         , - ...

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

. :-(

----------


## zas77

> ?


 **     , ,   . ,    .

----------


## Evgeniya

002 -  3.1.1  3.1.2 -    -     -    ?

----------


## .

::   :EEK!:  , ,       -    ?   13     ? !!!

----------


## .

6  ?      ,    .    - 31 .

----------


## Julietta-sm

.    ,    . , ,  ,        ,       !   ,   .    ,   , ,       . ,  - 5 ,   3 - , 2 - -   .     ,      , ,  "     ,      ?!,     !       ,   !"     (!)    .    -     :    ,   ,    . ,  . ,  ,          ,   ,            ,       . ,      -  .

----------


## .

.   ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Evgeniya

-    :-(((

----------


## zas77

> 002 -  3.1.1  3.1.2 -    -     -    ?


    . 
: ""   " "  ( )  " " (..   .)

----------


## .

, ,          ?

----------


## zas77

> , ,          ?


 ?       ?    ?
 #22   . 9576994.
  ,

----------


## C

.          ?  ?

----------

12-  . .   .   10  15  (   3   100  :Mad:  ).   1  :Wow:    (       ),      (    -   )     .      ,        . ,     10 .    . ,   . ,    . :Silly:

----------

. :Smilie: )))

----------

?      ?      15 ,     .......

----------


## .

**,   ?

----------


## ..

.  . -        ,   ,  ,      16      : .     ,     ,      .     ,      ..       .   ?
 :Frown:

----------


## agur

> ,      ..      .   ?


    ""  :Smilie: ,      ...
      -    .

----------


## ..

agur,   "",    .
  : "  ,  . .  212 ...   **  **          ."       "",   .

----------


## agur

*..*,   ,        :yes:

----------

0001,  0002,     15  2006 .  212,        - ,       ,   3  5  1    12.01.1996  7-. 

    0003      . 




   . 3        .

 :yes:

----------


## zas77

> 


 ,     .
  ,      ?

----------

,

----------


## zas77

*     !!!*
      15  2006   212 \"       ,    \"  ,           15        (   ) ,     ,          ,     - .       ,     *  30* .
   .      \"  \"             .   : 223-38-71.    15  2007  .

----------


## agur

12.04.2007           ,   **        7-  12.01.1996. "  ",        .

,  ,        :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tnushka

,    ,       0001?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Tnushka

.     ? ..       2006 ,          15 . ?  ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## zas77

> ,       0001?


, ,    :
http://gufrs-rt.ru/rosregistr/rosreg...150000&id=2344

----------


## Tnushka

.     ?

----------

[QUOTE=;51141930]    0001,  0002,     15  2006 .  212,        - ,       ,   3  5  1    12.01.1996  7-. 

     .  ....

----------


## Tnushka

, .    ,         0003 "    .   /    ...   ..".
     ,         .

----------

?

----------


## .

?

----------

2006     2007 ?

  -  2007     ?

    - -  ( )...     -    ?

----------


## .

,  .   2006     .

----------



----------


## zas77

> 


 , .. -      #91

----------

!
 -... ...          ?  ,     (0002  0001)?

!

----------

,    2007 .      ( ),     0001   1.3,       -    :Wow:  ? 
 .

----------

,        (, ...).

----------


## .

,    ,     ?       -    ,  ,        :Frown:

----------

.,       ,       .     ?    ?

----------


## Ginger

, ,               ?     ?
   .   -  ,   ,  .  .   ,        ,     .        ,  ,     .     ,       .        ,  " ".  :Embarrassment:    ,  -  ?

----------

? 
       1,   "      1 ( )". 
    ?       ,      2.

----------


## Ginger

,   .  ,    1.3     ,       4 -     4  . 
      1.3.1  1.3.2   (    ),       ,   ?     1.3      ?  :Hmm:

----------

1.3.1   - 4
1.3.2  (1,2,3,4)
1.3.3  (1,2,3,4)
1.3.4       -       1
1.3.5       1

   -     . ()
  ,    .

----------


## Ginger

:Big Grin:    !  .         :Smilie:     ,       -   ?

----------

,

----------


## Ginger

!     ,   -     ""? , , -     -  ? ,    ,     ? - -    - (    :Smilie:  )

----------

,

----------


## Ginger

-! ... :Stick Out Tongue:   !!!

----------


## Helper-2005

-,  ,  (- )      ?
    -      :Embarrassment: 



> .   ,   3  1    12  1996 . N 7- "  "        .    ,       ,     6  116    ,     .   -  ( - )    .      19  1992 . N 3085-1 "   (   )   "    2      .  ,        ,    .


()

----------

:Smilie: 
, ,         :  ,     ,      ,     ,     ,         .         ....
)

----------


## Helper-2005

**,    ?         . , ,    (  ,   ).      ( )  :Smilie:

----------

,  -, !!!

----------

?

----------


## Helper-2005

, ,    ?
1) -     ,    ;
2)  ,     ,   003    -   (001  002  ).
???

----------

,     ,     001  002    003.     ,         .

----------


## .

.       **.

----------


## Lilit-1125

!!!
 !!!
   ,    ....    !!!  ,                 (     )!!!!  :Frown: 
   "" , ..  ... (    ,     ),   . !!!
  :
1.        ( 001, 002)?     ,   ?  :Frown: 
         -  ,        .....      ,  .,        . ,     :Frown: 
2.               ?
3.   2006      (    )?
4.         - ,        ,     -  ?
... ,   ... ,    !!!!

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,     ,     001  002    003.     ,         .


   :



> 1.    - , ** ,        15  ,    ,     0001,  0002
> ...
> 2.     29    19.05.1995  82-    **  : 
> -              ; 
> -                ,           ,       . 
>  ,    15  ,   ,        *    0003*


     .     ,  . , ,     -    , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Lilit-1125*,      .     ,    ?

----------

,     .

----------


## Lilit-1125

*.*     ,        ,  (((((
    ,     ,          !!!     ,        !!((((
..  ,  ,     ,       ,  -....    ,      !!!  !!!!

----------


## .

> ,     ,          !!!     ,        !!(((


  ?     ?   .    ,    .
 ,         .

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,     .


    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lilit-1125

...     .......  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Evgeniya

,         -       ,     ,    ,     .   -        ?
 .

----------


## NataliIIIII

?

----------


## Ginger

15  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## NataliIIIII

, ,      ?        .     2  .

----------


## NataliIIIII

,   :
  -             .
      -   300-500  .   3000-5000  -..

----------


## .

,  , .   :Wow:       ?   ?

----------


## NataliIIIII

.         .(-   ).    ,      . (           ,         ).   -   .    ,              ,  .       ,    -   (       )   . ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,  , .


 ?  ?      . 
  : , -   .

----------


## er05

12.05.08  ()      .         ,   .  ,  ,    .     -   .
       2008 .        -             .     .

----------


## er05

> ?


          (    ),      ,    15 , -.
     6,      -   60    90    
     ,  15.04

----------

,    ?       ?

----------

-1  -2,    ? :Frown:

----------


## er05

http://www.minjust.ru/ru/activity/nko/

   .       .
    15

----------


## zas77

-      , ,
"     "   ?
   ,       ,    ""

PS. ,      ,     .

----------


## zas77

> -


 
http://www.mosregistr.ru/other/news/...2&last_news=-1 ,
    .

----------


## er05

-  
http://www.minjust.ru/ru/activity/nko/
     ,   ,  , ,     ,   ,     ,   

 ,        ,        
*              (    )*

----------

